# Stairway to Avallonë



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

Listen to the song 'Stairway to Heaven', by Led Zeppelin. Now, listen to the first time he says 'Heaven' in the song. Now, it might just be the guitar in the backround, or it may just be the crazy cells in my head, but doesn't it sound like he's almost saying 'Stairway to Havallonë'(Which just so happens to be a Heaven for the Elves, if you take off the 'H', which was probably just put in for good measure), instead of 'Stairway to Heaven'? I sure think it does, but it may just be me, like I said. Also, all the stuff about 

'Glittering is gold' which concerns Aragorn...

Feelings he gets when he looks to the west, which is the direction Avallonë is

And a bunch of other stuf...

The whole song just kind of reminds me of the story between Aragorn and Arwen, with crazy junk about pipers thrown in just for good measure.


----------

